# my nikon d3000 needs a lens i need advice.



## the_leader (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi I just purchased a D3000 to start with this new hobby, i love taking landscape photos and portrait, what type of lens can you recommend? tight budget though, will a nikkor 50mm f/1.8 work w/ my d3000?


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes it will, but you will have to manually focus the lens because it does not have a focus motor in it. Of course, landscapes and portrait subjects don't move so it should work well for you and the lens one of Nikon's best lens values.

Your D3000 has a light in the viewfinder that comes on to let you know focus has been achieved.

If manually focusing doesn't work for you, you would need to get either the AF-S 35 mm f/1.8G (about $200, new) or the AF-S 50mm f/1.4G (about $440, new).


----------



## Atlas77 (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree with KmH, if your on a budget grab the 35mm (that is if you want autofocus), it will be awesome for shooting portraits. If you dont mind manual focusing the 50mm 1.8D is a good lens.

As for landscapes, if your budget wasn't that tight maybe you could invest in a wide angle like the nikon 18-135,18-105, or 18-70. 

what exactly is your maximum here?


----------



## mrpink (Apr 14, 2010)

the_leader said:


> Hi I just purchased a D3000 to start with this new hobby, i love taking landscape photos and portrait, what type of lens can you recommend? tight budget though, will a nikkor 50mm f/1.8 work w/ my d3000?



why do you think you need a new lens?





p!nK


----------



## the_leader (Apr 15, 2010)

guys thanks for the tips


----------



## FORCFED (Apr 16, 2010)

Why not get the 35mm f1.8 AF-S DX. It will auto focus and the focal length with the crop is around 50mm.


----------



## ghache (Apr 16, 2010)

depending on your budjet?

you can do portrait with pretty much any decently sharp lens or a af-s 35 mm would be a really good options but since your want to do landscape, going as wide as possible would be a good thing.

i would get a 18-105 VR, i got mine as a kit with the d90 and and i really like it, its decently sharp, great inexpensive walk around lens


----------

